# Calling All Coyote / Predator Hunters!



## lc_dangerfield (Sep 25, 2007)

Please share any knowledge that you have about where to hunt coyotes, how to call coyotes and other predators or varmints. Like fox, bobcat, and even badgers. I'm very interested in learning to hunt predators / varmints but have noone to teach me and no where to start but here. So please leave any and all information you have on hunting these predators here in Utah. Like best places to find these animals, what kinds of calls are recomended, What guns may be used, if licenses are required, and anything else you may come up with. I know there are people like me interested in learning but dont know where to start so help us out! Thanks Alot!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd tell you how to do it but I suck. So any advice I give will probably be wrong. I've only killed one coyote in my life. And believe me its not from lack of trying. it's either incredible bad luck or I'm doing something wrong. :evil:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I only hunt coyotes when i go deer hunting so, so far i have shot none but my advice is drive a long the roads we saw 5 coyotes just off the road chukar and hun hunting so i ran out and shot at a coyote with 7 and a half shot 50yards away and just peppered it.
You always have the wrong gun


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You can find them anywhere in the state. There is no license required for coyote, red fox or striped skunk and they can be hunted year round although I prefer to wait until the furs are prime. I would recommend getting some videos from Byron South or Randy Anderson. Some of theirs go into detail on how to setup and the calls. Then practice. No one here is going to tell you where to go hunt them. There are so many people out doing it that when you find a spot you dont want anyone knowing. You will have to do your own scouting for that.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

+1, At best you might find someone to take you with them, but they will probably blind fold you. As far as weapons go, shoot what you have. I personally like the .223, but I really have my eye on a D-Tech built upper in .204 for my AR, just don't undergun, such as .22 or .17 HMR. Where are you located?

Oh yea, I killed a really pretty coyote on sunday, she was almost completely red, I've never seen one in quite that color phase before.


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

Shummy said:


> Oh yea, I killed a really pretty coyote on sunday, she was almost completely red, I've never seen one in quite that color phase before.


Thanks for the invite :shock: How many shots did it take you? *()*


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

One shot at about 30 feet. Bang, flop. It was a spur of the moment thing, and believe it or not I was within site of my house. I had a theory that I wanted to test, and it proved I was right.


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

what was the theory?


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

It was a theory on overlooked spots. You don't always need to drive a hundred miles, if you do your homework.


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

shhhhhhh! don't tell everyone!


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

Maybe I should go back and edit my post, but if you're an old school predator caller I didn't tell you anything you didn't already know. If you're a beginner, you're not really my competition anyway, plus someone showed me this game once too. I still feel it's better to get as far away as you can, but often times I'll have only a few hours to kill and a short hunt is better then sitting on the couch. I'll give a few tips for the new guys, I live out in the sticks so to speak, so my commute is through some good country albiet not uninhabited. I pay attention to where I see coyotes cross the road, or a lot of dead rabbits or other road kill. Sometimes sightings form a pattern that might pay out upon closer inspection. Folks might overlook these spots, or small pockets of cover thinking it's a waste of time. I'll agree that it will probably only pay out once a season, but like I said, who wants to stay home.


----------



## rifle666 (Sep 25, 2007)

> but like I said, who wants to stay home


AMEN!

i learned awhile ago that for an after work quick hunt the mountains can be as good or better than the desert, since i live in SF i can bebop up to say ......... in 10 mins and there is more that one puppy beggin to come to my call! as a side note, they prime up sooner there, and tend to be bigger. and not called nearly as much as out west.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Durring the late summer when the sheep are in the mountains, find them and thats where the cyotes are. On the dear hunt you could hear them everynight, and they were always moving with the sheep. It was kinda funny. Never saw any but they were sure howeling hard.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

today when I was out hunting there was some fresh snow from last night and I could see coyote tracks on just about every route I took.


----------

